
Internet Explorer 9 destroys Chrome 6 in HTML5 speed test (video) - danishkhan
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/06/23/internet-explorer-9-vs-chrome-6-developer-video-speed-benchmark/
======
jufemaiz
Congrats to the IE team for getting back on the rails!

More competition in this area is a bonus - now we just have to ensure that
microsoft continues to sound out valid reasoning to get the vast proportion of
Enterprise that still is on IE6 updated (and thus shift their legacy apps from
proprietary hacks to a far more future "proofed" (resistant really) standards
base).

------
postfuturist
Using hardware acceleration in a contrived example, IE 9 is faster at
rendering fish. Yawn. Nothing Microsoft does now can make up how awful IE 6,7,
and 8 are and the fact that most of my day-to-day pain is caused by supporting
their crap-tastic browsers. Even IE 8 leaks memory like a sieve.

~~~
zweben
What's frustrating to me is that they _could_ fix the problem of high usage of
old IE versions. They just seem to be unwilling to.

They could add in IE7's and IE8's rendering engines into IE9 as compatibility
modes, push out IE9 as a forced or automatic update and have HTML5 ready to
use in a few weeks. But they seem to be more worried potential whining from
update-averse users than holding back the technological progress of the entire
internet.

~~~
patio11
Who to piss off: the IT department at almost every major corporation worldwide
who pay us billions of dollars a year, _or_ a bunch of bloggers who run
Firefox on Macs and would still hate our bones if we cured cancer tomorrow.

Decisions, decisions.

~~~
zweben
Why would IT departments be pissed off if IE9 was fully backwards compatible?
Honest question.

~~~
patio11
The entire point of the suggestion _is to break compatibility_ with IE6 so
that the rest of the world can stop having to code against it. Breaking
compatibility with IE6 has freaking enormous switching costs for some users.

(Let me hum a few bars: you use a $3 million CRM which only supports IE6, and
the company which bought the company which made it has since folded. This is
hypothetical, but not very hypothetical, if you catch my drift. A forced free
upgrade to IE9 would create an organization-wide emergency for that customer,
instantly, and it would be a cold day in Hell before they every do business
with Microsoft again.)

~~~
zweben
The entire point of my suggestion is that a newer browser _doesn't_ need to
break compatibility with older browsers to allow people to stop supporting
them. Backwards compatibility makes it possible for Microsoft to do a forced
upgrade without screwing anyone over. Once a significant majority people are
using IE9, it doesn't matter if they're still relying on its backwards
compatibility for existing websites, new websites can just target IE9's native
rendering engine and ignore older versions of IE.

I didn't mention IE6 backwards compatibility, because no one running IE6 is
going to upgrade directly to IE9; they don't run on the same OS. Even if IE9
was made a mandatory or automatic upgrade, people relying on IE6 wouldn't have
to worry. IE6 would have to be dealt with differently than IE7&8, which is
fine, it'll get to insignificant market share soon enough on its own.

~~~
robin_reala
The currently existing alternative is just to install Chrome or Firefox for
the current web and leave IE6 in place for legacy internal applications. But
then browsing the web isn’t seen as a useful part of people’s jobs in most
companies.

------
cool-RR
I'm disappointed they didn't make a three-way comparison with potatoes.

------
powrtoch
What a misleading headline.

"Internet Explorer 9 beats Chrome in hardware-accelerated canvas rendering,
fails to beat several other browsers (video)".

Much better. But hey, gets less clicks right?

------
heresy
I work with large 3D models in my day job.

Hmm, maybe I should switch the competition's product to use software
rendering, and I'll use OpenGL/DirectX, for side-by-side comparisons.

Wow, I'm "destroying" my competition...

------
SkyMarshal
TLDR/W: Hardware accelerated IE9 HTML5 canvas beats non-hardware accelerated
Chrome 6 development HTML5 canvas.

~~~
pyre
Too Long Didn't Read/Write?

~~~
sil3ntmac
Too long didn't read/watch, I'd guess.

~~~
jurjenh
too long didn't really want (?)

Worrying about canvas graphic acceleration without having a standard canvas
implementation may be jumping the gun a little, although traditionally that is
how HTML has been advanced. Its a case of premature optimization, but then
there is potential for payoff in being first to market with a winning
strategy...

------
Buzzzz
Pretty cool, now we only need to bring hw accel to linux and firefox :). My
main browser will allways be a open one since we really shouldnt trust
corporations in keeping the we open.

//Anders

~~~
ZeroGravitas
All the other browser already have hw acceleration in various stages in their
"preview" builds, in released builds to some extent too.

~~~
Buzzzz
But not on linux/*bsd right? Guess you have to have a quite new mac for that
too ( my 2008 Macbook wount cut it I guess :( )

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Depends which browser/feature you're talking about. The WebGL stuff I believe
is hardware accelerated in Linux Firefox, but some of the video stuff is
Windows only for now and some other stuff is Vista & Windows7 only currently.

For the Mac are you talking about H.264 acceleration? Apple have historically
not exposed the hardware acceleration features of the graphics cards they
shipped, often not even using it themselves and just using software decode.
They've changed this recently by making use of some (but not all) of the
Nvidia (but not ATI) decode capabilities but it's not the hardware that's
missing for many older devices, it's access to the hardware that only Apple
can provide. These capabilities are accessible if you're running Windows or
Linux on that same hardware.

------
ZeroGravitas
In the Mr Potato head example video demo Chrome has 25fps _before_ you click
anything i.e. just displaying a static canvas doesn't get up to the 60fps seen
for IE9. It also returns to only 25fps after everything stops moving again
after you shoot the gun.

I thought that was a bit strange, so I tried to reproduce it. In the live demo
the fps meter only appears after you fire the gun, and (apparently) stops with
the last value after the items stop moving.

What's going on there?

------
jolie
It's one of those things that you don't _want_ to be true... But there it is.
Ben Parr was at a press event today for IE9 and confirmed to Mashable staff
that, according to the tests, IE9 is gonna be hella fast.

~~~
macemoneta
It's a good thing that all other browsers have stopped development. Or maybe a
better test would be comparing browsers with hardware acceleration against
each other? Does anyone compare two games, one with hardware rendering and one
with software rendering? No, of course not. That would be crazy.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
Chrome is currently the fastest at this; what else would you have them test
against?

~~~
macemoneta
The current developer build of Chrome/Chromium has hardware acceleration
(switch enabled). The 3.7 developer build of Firefox also has it (and it's
supposed to be faster than IE9). Why didn't they compare those, since IE9 is
also a developer build?

~~~
henrikhansen
Chrome's acceleration is not of the entire page. It is only acceleration of
things like 3D transforms and a few other things.

